# dummy clone question



## oldfogey8 (Mar 27, 2015)

dumb question and i am pretty sure i know the answer but... the clones i am trying to root will be the same sex as the plants i took them from, correct? also maybe not as dumb a question: can male plants hermie and if so, should i try to hermie my hermans?


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 27, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> dumb question and i am pretty sure i know the answer but... the clones i am trying to root will be the same sex as the plants i took them from, correct? also maybe not as dumb a question: can male plants hermie and if so, should i try to hermie my hermans?


 

yes they will be same sex.......... not sure about male plants hermies......... I see no reason to keep or use male plants unless you want seeds.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes, it's like if you cut your foot off and grew it. It would grow another you, not a Bill Clinton out of your foot.  

Also, herm a guy? Breeder breedy things? I'm out! (lol)


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 27, 2015)

i kind of figured that was the answer. being that a clone is a copy. just was hoping i was wrong. so much wasted time on the plants to get 2 out of 3 being dudes...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 27, 2015)

Well, if 1 out of 3 is fem, you can make that 1 an entire ARMY ... muahahahhaahhahahaha!  

I absolutely loathe regs. Never had an issue with FEM's and now it's all clone only for awhile for me. My thoughts are with you on a good fem Mr Fogey


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2015)

Didnt ya ever see the movie Multiplicity.  Lol
Now thats Clones gone bad. Very funny movie.
I have grown Clones from Clones from Clones and they were always the same.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2015)

the only time i have had clones be different is if i put one in a different soil. I used a new free soil one time and that clone was stunted til i got it in ffof. Now she is going crazy. you would have never known they were clones. Now they look like clones.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 27, 2015)

i have 4 sprigs from each of the super buckeyes that are wanna-be clones. going to see if they root just for the experience. i hope my purple sprigs root. that would be some cannabutter cream frosting on the cake...


----------

